# Kenwood/USB/Music Tracks



## xfoneguy (Sep 19, 2017)

Hey everyone - just found this forum and it looks like it has a ton of good info.....
I'm having a prob with a Kenwood DNN991HD that I installed in my car over the summer.
Specifically, I am trying to load my CD's onto a USB flashdrive for playback on this unit. BUT - It appears that there is a 255 file per-folder limit. With no folders, the problem is the same, so it must treat the root folder the same as other folders. So, bottom line is that the unit only sees the first 255 tracks (out of close to 2000).
But if I copy the music to the flashdrive and preserve the default folders (or "albums"), then "random" play doesn't work - at least not across folders. So I'm stuck listening to the entire album before going to the next. Or, I can settle for 255 songs.
Any ideas? Maybe I'm missing something?
Thanks much!


----------

